# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - March 6th 2022



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2022)

THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - March 6th - the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride - Meet & Greet 9:30am - kickstands up @ 10:30am from Portfolio Coffeehouse located on the corner of 4th street & Junipero in Long Beach .. details & directions are always on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com … Ridden not Hidden - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2022)

*Looking forward to tomorrows CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride ... Weather will be California cool @ around 62 degrees ... See everyone in the morning ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank



 *


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2022)

It was a nice day for riding the classics.


























It was the maiden voyage for the 1938 Roadmaster Supreme.
This was a project several years in the making, so it felt good to finally get it rolling again.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It was the maiden voyage for the 1938 Roadmaster Supreme.
> This was a project several years in the making, so it felt good to finally get it rolling again.



Looking Good MARTY!!!






Here's the pic Marty @cyclingday of @tripple3 taking a pic












I left from here to ride back home,
but bikes caught my eye,
parked at the Brewery,
pulled me in. @fordmike65



Fun time had by all; in Long Beach.😎


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 6, 2022)

THANKS FOR THE PICS ,THERE GREAT    FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)

Ya, good turnout for CC ride thru LB to QM😉, rode the 38 Henderson klunker but didn't take many pics and kinda fractured with groups going different ways and then crossing paths again, cool ride on a cool Day!


----------

